# have I overstocked my tank



## mrk888 (Aug 21, 2009)

about two months ago i decided to make the jump to salt water, i currently have a 135 gal tank with 140lbs of live rock 125lbs of live sand just started stocking and i think possibly i might of overstocked i just want to check to see so i can move some to my other tank if i have to. 

I currently have 

1 sailfin tang
1 yellow tang
1 grey tang (guy said fire tang)
1 lion fish
1 picaso trigger


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Its on the line, all of your fish are going to get quite large and the picaso trigger might munch on the sailfin tang


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a couple questions...
1) does this tank have a sump?
2) what species of tang is a grey tang? Acanthurus nigricans perhaps?
3) what species of Lionfish

depending on the species and the size of the fish right now, you may or may not be overstocked. Full size or close to full size of these species of fish and you are probably way over your limit.

Sailfin Tang 15"
Yellow Tang 9"
Grey Tang say 9"
Lionfish 5-12+"
Picaso Trigger 10"

btw triggers tend to be very unpredictable and can kill off tankmates without warning... so beware.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

What kind/how much filtration do you have on the tank?


----------

